

How I made my first app in 3 weeks for $250 with no coding skills - biddyco
http://benphilabaum.com/how-i-made-my-first-app-in-3-weeks-for-250-with-no-coding-skills/

======
greg_mazurek
Congratulations on this. In my experience, however, the initial cost to create
is usually the cheapest part of development -- maintenance is expensive. If
you have to update your app with a new developer in the future, I hope the
initial developer followed good programming practices to make it easy to
understand what's going on. I'd encourage you to pay another $50 next time and
have the developer explain to you how the code works.

~~~
biddyco
Thanks Greg - very true. Since the goal of this project was just to get
something out the door I didn't really think of or plan for maintenance. Now I
know for next time! I don't have any ambitions or monetary goals for it which
is why I did it super cheapo.

I was able to dig into the project in xCode and make a small update, package
it up and re-submit which was a really fulfilling experience to be able to
figure it out!

~~~
greg_mazurek
Great to hear! You'll be coding in no time. :)

